# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Prokuroria: Nazime Visha vrau me paramendim. 18-vjeçarja:Vrava përdhunuesin

## Brari

Te lumt pushka o Nazmije.


-------

Tiranë, 18-vjeçarja vret rrëmbyesin, Babai: Falenderoj vajzën 




TIRANË-Një vrasje është shënuar pak pas mesnatës në periferi të Tiranës, ku një femër vrau një mashkull. Policia theksoi se një 18-vjecare sot vrau ish-bashkëjetuesin e saj, por dëshmitë e marra për News24 bëjnë të ditur se vajza ishte rrëmbyer para disa muajve nga 45-vjecari dhe përdhunuar.

Policia
Policia bën të ditur se "mbrëmë rreth orës 00.50, në afërsi të Xhamisë në Qendër Krrabë, në banesën e saj, shtetasia Nazime Beqir Visha, 18 vjeç, ka vrarë me armë zjarri (ish-bashkëjetuesin) shtetasin Fiqiri Zyber Muça, 45 vjeç banues në Shijak Durrës. 

Në vendngjarje shkuan menjëherë shërbime të Komisariatit të Policisë Nr.1, Oficerë të Hetimit të Krimeve të Rënda dhe Ekspertë Kriminalistë, të cilët bënë të mundur sigurimin e dëshmive, mbledhjen dhe administrimin e provave. 

Për hetimin e kësaj ngjarje, u ngrit menjëherë një grup i posaçëm hetimor. Policia theksoi se grupi hetimor, pas verifikimeve të kryera doli në konkluzionin se, autoria e dyshuar e këtij krimi është 18-vjeçarja Nazime Visha e cila pas një konflikti të çastit ka qëlluar me armë zjarri automatike 45-vjeçarin Fiqiri Visha, i cili ka gjetur vdekjen e menjëhershme. 

Ndaj saj, u mor masa e menjëhershme e arrestit në flagrancë për konsumim të veprës penale të Vrasjes. Ndërkohë që materialet proceduriale, i kaluan për referim dhe ndjekje të mëtejshme Prokurorisë së Rrethit Gjyqësor Tirane për veprën penale të Vrasjes. 

Babai: Falenderoj vajzën për veprimin 
Në një intervistë ekskluzive për NEWS24, babai i 18-vjeçares e cilëson të drejtë veprimin e vajzës së tij. Falënderoj vajzën për veprimin që ka bërë- kështu e nis rrëfimin e tij Beqir Visha. 

Sipas tij, ngjarja që ndodhi sot zbulon të vërtetën e rrëmbimit të parë të vajzës, e cila nuk ka ikur me dëshirë me Fiqiri Muçën, por është detyruar dhe kërcënuar për të deklaruar në polici se kishte ikur vetë nga shtëpia. 
Nuk e fal familjen Muça, nuk ndahemi me kaq. Më kanë edhe 2 gjaqe të tjera për të larë.- shprehet Beqir Visha. 

Ndërkohë, xhaxhai i vajzës Behar Visha tregon se ishte i pari që mbërriti në vendin e ngjarjes , pak minuta pasi dëgjoi të shtënat. Sipas tij,18-vjeçarja e ka qëlluar Fiqiri Muçën nën kërcenim dhe presion. 

Pak minuta pas ngjarjes e këshillova Nazimen të njoftonte dhe të priste policinë. Ajo e qëlloi Fiqiriun nën kërcenim dhe presion- shprehet Behar Visha për NEWS24. 

Dëshmitë: Viktima tentoi ta rrëmbente 
Personi që kishte moshën e babait të saj tentoi të rrëmbente dhe ta mbante si dashnore Nazimen. Këto janë dëshmitë që vijnë për televizionin News24 nga fqinjët e vajzes 18-vjec, Nazime Visha. Sipas fqinjëve, vajza fshihej aty në Qendër Krrabë sepse kishte frikë nga 45-vjeçari. Dikur ai e kishte rrëmbyer në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe e kishe mbajtur fshehur prindërve. 

E ka rrëmbyer me forcë. Na ka treguar vetë vajza. Për çfarë e ka përdorur? Për marrëdhënie seksuale. Dhe ajo nuk donte më të kthehej tek ai, shprehet një prej fqinjëve me vajzën. 

Një tjetër sjell skenën e ngjarjes. Këtu ka pas grindje rreth 1 orë, në kohën që ka plas grindja janë dëgjuar 4 herë breshëri. Kur erdhi makina e policisë kjo goca ishte me armë në dorë duke i prit ke dera, tregon gazetarin e News24, Spartak Koka një tjetër fqinj". 

Fshatarët nuk reshtin së treguari. Ata e njohin historinë e Nazime Vishës. Tregojnë me gisht Fiqiri Mucën si kriminel dhe theksojne se familja nga frika se ai e rrëmbënte sërish bijën e tyre e hoqën nga fshati Zallbastar ku ajo banonte dhe e fshehën në Qendër Krrabë. 
Ajo ka treguar këtu se ai e ka rrëmbyer. Përderisa kjo vajza është marrë peng nga ky tipi, ka lënë babën e nënën në Zallbastar dhe ka ardhur këtu për tu strehuar, ai ka qenë ka qenë i frikshëm për të. Madje me bindje them se ai ka tentuar ta grabisë atë vajzën. Madje kishte marrë dhe taksi. Pastaj hyri në shtëpinë e Nazimes dhe pati konflikt.Taksia priste poshtë, por Fiqiriu nuk doli më jashtë. Edhe policia erdhi e gjeti taksinë aty, nuk e prekën taksixhiun fare, tregon një dëshmitar tjetër. 

Familjarët
Familjarë të vajzës bënë të ditur se Fiqiriu ishte nga Burreli por banonte në Sukth të Durrësit ku ishte martuar dhe kishte dhe 4 fëmijë. Vajza e madhe ishte 2 vjet me e madhe se Nazimja.  
Sipas të dhënave nga familja, Nazime njohu Fiqiriun në një lidhje krushqie, ndërkohë që ajo ishte e fejuar me një djalë në Kombinat. Duket se kjo ka qenë koha kur Fiqiriu ka abuzuar me vajzën dhe e ka kërcënuar se nëse nuk shkon me të do tregonte për turpin e bërë. 

Herën e parë e kur e rrëmbeu e mbajti në një shtëpi të pabanuar në një fshat të thellë të Burrelit. Rrëmbimi është bërë kur Nazmija ishte e fejuar me një person tjetër në Kombinat. Pasi e ka rikthyer në shtëpi, vajza ka qëndruar në gjendje të rëndë psikologjike dhe më pas është dërguar në shtëpinë e gjyshërve në Krrabë në mënyrë që ti largohej një rrëmbimi tjetër të mundshëm, -bënë të ditur familjarët. 

Sipas familjarëve të Nazmijes, pas marrjes së informacioneve, Fiqiriu e ka gjetur vajzën dhe ka tentuar ta rimarrë sërish. Por tentativa e dytë ka dështuar, ai ka gjetur vdekjen nga plumbat që dyshohet se vajza ia ka shkrehur në trup me breshëri. 

Krimi i paralajmeruar
Krimi i ndodhur sot në Qendër Krrabë është paralajmëruar dhe nga nëna e vajzës 18-vjecare. Në fund të Majit, nëna e Nazime Vishës ishte alarmuar sepse Fiqiriu ia kishte rrëmbyer vajzën. Nga tronditja e thellë nëna tentoi vetëvrasjen dhe bëri apel për gjetjen e vajzës. Më poshtë lexoni intervistën e dhënë në 30 maj nga nëna e autores së krimit. 

Lajmi në 30 Maj nga Spartak Koka-Tiranë, 44-vjeçarja tenton vetëvrasjen, pas zhdukjes së vajzës 
Tenton vetëvrasjen një javë pas zhdukjes në mënyrë misterioze të vajzës së saj 17 vjeç. Ngjarja është shënuar në periferi të kryeqytetit në fshatin Viles komuna Zallbastar ku 44-vjeçarja Mejte Visha ka pirë helm nga dëshpërimi për mos gjetjen e vajzës, e cila që prej datës 23 maj rezulton e zhdukur. Nën kontroll mjekësor në Qendrën Spitalore Nënë Tereza, Mejte Visha apelon për ndihmë. 

Gocën e lashtë në shtëpi me çunin e vogël. Vetë isha në punë, burri ishte larg. Kur erdhëm në shtëpi gocën nuk e gjetëm më. Bëj apel që të gjendet fëmija sa më parë dhe ndaj atij personi të merren masa se më ka rrëmbyer fëmijën. -deklaroi nëna e vajzës, Mejte Visha. 

Familja Visha ka dyshimet tek një person nga Burreli i cili, sipas tyre mund ta ketë marrë Nazime Vishën për prostitucion. 

Të gjithë thoshin që makina e kuqe, me të cilën është parë vajza, ka qenë e Fiqiriut. Dihet që ai ka shumë lekë borxh dhe dyshoj se mbase ka dyshuar që tia hedhë borxhit duke i rrëmbyer gocën mikut.- deklaroi xhaxhai i vajzës. 

Pas marrjes së kallëzimit nga familjarët, policia ka nisur kërkimet për gjetjen e 17- vjeçare, ku deri tani nuk ka asnjë gjurmë. 

(d.b/er.nu/BalkanWeb)

Lidhje te tjera
 VIDEO: Vajza vret 45-vjecarin, Dëshmitë: Viktima tentoi ta rrëmbente
 VIDEO: Krim i paralajmëruar, nëna denoncoi në media 45-vjecarin në maj
 VIDEO: 18 -vjeçarja vret 45-vjeçarin rrëmbyes 



   Kthehu  Dërgo  Printo  Home 
 Komento   


 Dërguar nga bobi, tirana albania më 13-08-2012 në 20:23 

nese eshte e vertete ashtu sic thuhet atehere vajza duhet te shpallet e pafajshme dhe te gjobiten te afermit e monstres ,,ku ka qene shteti e mileti qe puna ka shku deri ketu edhe ne media eshte lajmeru ,, asnje denim per vajzen po shteti i dobet per parandalim krimi dhe dora e drejte kunder mostres kriminale ,, 






Dërguar nga dasti, milano më 13-08-2012 në 20:14 

per Z . EC po mir mo shoku kur e rrenbyn e doli publikisht ne news24 me denanzu rrembimin e nje minorene ca beri policia e qeveris shqiptare e normal qe kur ske shtet e drejtsi ate do ta besh vet 






Dërguar nga Atdhetari, California, USA më 13-08-2012 në 20:07 

Nqs eshte e Vertet ashtu sic po tregohet Atehere me PLOT GOJEN i them TE LUMTE DORA Vajze TRIME! Nje KERME me pak ne ate Shqiperi pa shtet e ligj ku sundon SHTAZERIA e BANDES TRADHETARE Sali Nano Fazllic Lambrinidh Bollano!? Poshte kjo Qeveri BASTARDE qe cdo dite i sjell popullit SHITJE, FALJE, TRAFIKIM, KORRUPSION, MJERIM e TRAGJEDI! 






Dërguar nga radhimjoti, London/Vlore më 13-08-2012 në 19:53 

Hallall ja beft zoti,jo vetem kater te shtena po tja bente trupin shosh(vrima vrima). Lirim te menjehershem pa e mbajt as edhe nje ore brenda

----------


## EuroStar1

Keta me mbiemer Muca jane me origjine nga Dibra a nga Kruja i gjo e tille se nja pes a gjasht  familje jane ketu

Mos i ngaterro Shijaksit me horlliqe te tilla re

----------


## Brari

euro star.. mbiemrat nuku perbejn ndonje tregues..

mund ta kesh mbiemrin te njejte me nje hajdut e vet mund te jec i ndershem sa dhe  milionat e bill geicit te ti japin pa inventar  nuku u prek asnje cent.. 

Cim Muca ishte futbollist i talentuar po nuku do ja prishim emrin pse duall nje fiqo muca..

Nejse.. rendesi ka qe Nazimja edhe se e  vetme..perball mafiozit shtazarak  me shum miq e shok e bashkpuntor.. e me kryeshok opinionin ton te qelbur.. e .. pa ndihm shteti e policie gjykatash e shoqatash.. arriti te clirohet nga zgjedh e skllaverise..

Te isha President do ta kisha shpallur HEROINE E KOMBIT.. kte fshatare te mjere.. dhe do ta kisha marre ne mbrotje .. dhe le te guxonte kush ti afrohej.. 

Te lumte pushka oj NAZIME.. se ja zbardhe faqen ketij qerrata populli qe i eshte nenshtruar  rrugacerise..



-------------------

“E rrëmbeu Nazmijen 9 ditë pas fejesës, e përdhunoi”. 18-vjeçarja vret dhunuesin












Aktualitete Martë, Gusht 14th, 2012






Nazmie Visha



Kanati i derës në portën e shtëpisë së Dalip Vishës në Krrabë, ku pak pas mesnate ishte futur dhunshëm Fiqiri Muça, për të dalë andej i ndjekur nga plumbat pak çaste më pas, qëndronte i hapur pasditen e djeshme. Por banorët e shtëpisë ishin “tretur”.

Aty ndodhej vetëm Safete Visha, nusja e xhaxhait të Nazmije Vishës, 18-vjeçares që qëlloi me armë drejt Fiqiri Muçës duke e vrarë atë pas mesnatës së të dielës. Sipas Safetes, pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjes ishin thirrur për të dhënë shpjegime në polici në lidhje me ngjarjen. Bashkë me të ishte vetëm një i afërm i familjes. Ndonëse nuk ka qenë në banesë në momentin e ngjarjes, Safetja është në brendësi të historisë të kërcënimeve të Fiqiri Muçës ndaj bujtëses në familjen e tyre, Nazmije Visha. Sipas saj, Fiqiri Muca i kishte “nxirë jetën” Nazmijes, duke i dërguar mesazhe kërcënuese asaj dhe familjes. “Ai donte ta trafikonte Nazmijen jashtë vendit, por nuk ia arriti dot”, tha Safetja. Në rrëfimin e saj për gazetën, Safetja, tregon dhe rrëfimet e vetë Nazmijes për 11 ditët e rrëmbimit dhe e mbajtjes në pyll nga viktima e djeshme.

Kur e mësuat ngjarjen?

Unë nuk kam qenë prezente vetë, pasi mbrëmë isha te njerëzit e mi, që ndodhen në lagjen tjetër. Po siç na thanë, Fiqiri Muça ka ardhur mbrëmë te dera dhe ka dashur të futet me dhunë. Flitet që një makinë e ka pritur poshtë në rrugë. Kur është futur te porta është qëlluar. Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës një pa dhjetë, një pa një çerek. Pesë minuta ka zgjatur kjo ngjarje.

Me çfarë arme është qëlluar?

Është vrarë me armë zjarri. Policia e gjeti një automatik në vendngjarje. Por nuk e di me saktësi. Në banesë ka qenë një çifte me leje, por unë vetë nuk e di, nëse është qëlluar se me çfarë arme është qëlluar. Për automatikun nuk di gjë. 

Prej sa kohësh jetonte në shtëpinë e gjyshërve të saj Nazmije Visha?

Nazmija kishte tre muaj që rrinte këtu. Jetonte me gjyshin dhe gjyshen. Erdhi pasi disa herë e pati thirrur policia…

(Vazhdimin e intervistës, historinë e plotë të 18- vjeçares, rrefimin e dëshmitarëve dhe të babait të saj e lexoni ne numrin e sotëm të gazetës, Panorama)

ARMAND BAJRAMI

panorama

-

----------


## Brari

Hakmarrja e Nazmies, vret me breshëri plumbash burrin që e përdhunonte prej 4 vjetësh 

Dashamir Biçaku

Tiranë Pas 4 vitesh presione, dhune seksuale e kërcënimesh, Nazmie Visha nuk ka duruar më. Ka zbrazur automatikun në trupin e 45-vjeçarit Fiqiri Muça e pasi e ka parë atë të jepte shpirt në afërsinë e varrezave të fshatit, ka telefonuar policinë. Oficerët e kanë gjetur 18-vjeçaren me automatik në dorë, pranë trupit ende të ngrohtë të viktimës dhe nuk është dashur shumë kohë për të zbardhur hakmarrjen e paralajmëruar të saj. Krimi ndodhi pak pas mesnatës së diel, në një shtëpi pranë xhamisë së Qendër-Krrabës, ku Nazmie Visha ishte dërguar nga prindërit për tiu fshehur 45-vjeçarit Fiqiri Muça. Por babai i katër fëmijëve, më e rritura e të cilëve ishte 2 vjet më e madhe se Nazmia, kishte arritur ta gjente edhe në shtëpinë e dajallarëve. Fqinjët e familjes Visha në fshatin Krrabë tregojnë se kishin dëgjuar sherr me zë të lartë për më shumë se 1 orë. E më pas, 4 breshëri plumbash automatiku, që i dhanë fund me vetëgjyqësi një historie abuzimi që kishte nisur prej kohës kur Nazmie Visha ishte 14 vjeç.

Vrasja e paralajmëruar

Nazmie Visha kishte lënë prej javësh shtëpinë e saj në Zall Bastar të Tiranës dhe kishte shkuar për tu fshehur te të afërmit në Krrabë. Por edhe aty nuk gjeti paqe prej 45-vjeçarit. Vajza 18 vjeçare, Nazmie Visha i ka dhënë fund përndjekjes 4-vjeçare nga Fiqiri Muça me mendje të ftohtë. Burime të drejtoria e Policisë së Tiranës thanë dje për MAPO-n se mbrëmjen e së dielës, Nazmie Visha i kishte telefonuar 45-vjeçarit që vazhdonte të shpresonte një ribashkim të mundshëm. I kishte premtuar se do të arratisej bashkë me të, duke i kërkuar të shkonte tek shtëpia e gjyshërve në fshatin Qendër Krrabë, ku ajo fshihej prej 3 muajsh. I nxitur nga telefonata premtuese, Fiqiri Muça mbërriti në Krrabë me një veturë të bardhë, duke ndaluar pranë zonës së varrezave, ku edhe banonte familja e Dalip Vishës, gjyshit të Nazmies. Pas kësaj situate, sipas burimeve të policisë gjithçka mori tatëpjetën, ndërsa vajza 18 vjeçare ndoqi nga pas njeriun që e kishte përdhunuar dhe përndjekur,  duke e goditur disa herë me armë automatike në trup. Fiqiri Muça është gjetur i vdekur në një përrua të mbuluar me ferra, pranë varrezave të fshatit.  Për të konfirmuar faktin dhe pretendimin e vajzës, policia ka marrë për të bërë një krahasim për faktorë plotësues në duart e Vishës. Në këtë mënyrë është konfirmuar edhe dyshimi i bluve, se Nazmie Visha ka qëlluar vetë mbi 45-vjeçarin, duke i marrë jetën. Pasditen e së dielës, ai kishte marrë një taksi, nga Shijaku i Durrësit dhe ishte nisur drejt vendit ku fshihej Nazmia. Shoferi i taksisë i pohoi policisë se viktima i kishte thënë që po shkonte të merrte të dashurën e tij. E prita rreth 1 orë në qendër të fshatit, derisa dëgjova të shtënat,-ka dëshmuar në polici taksisti, me të cilin Fiqiri Muça udhëtoi drejt Krrabës. Vrasja ka ndodhur rreth orës 00.50 minuta, ndërsa policia ka mbërritur pak kohë më vonë, për ti vënë prangat 18-vjeçares. Kjo e fundit ka dorëzuar edhe armën e krimit, një automatik me të cilin qëlloi me breshëri Fiqiri Muçën. Burime të policisë bëjnë me dije se Nazmie Visha ka rrëfyer më pas historinë e abuzimit 4-vjeçar dhe arsyet pse ajo kishte tërhequr denoncimin për Fiqiri Muçën, nën panikun e të cilit jetonte prej vitesh.

Historia e abuzimit

Në fshatin Krrabë, të gjithë e njohin historinë e 18-vjeçares Nazmie Visha. Vajza nga Zall Bastari dhe familjarët e saj pretendojnë se 4 vite me parë, miku i shtëpisë, Fiqiri Muça, ia kishte vënë asaj syrin dhe prej asaj kohe vajza nuk pati më qetësi. E ka rrëmbyer me forcë. Na ka treguar vetë vajza. E ka përdorur me dhunë për marrëdhënie seksuale. Dhe ajo nuk donte më të kthehej tek ai,- shprehet një prej fqinjëve të Nazmie Vishës. Banorët e zonës e cilësojnë viktimën si kriminel dhe shtojnë se familja Visha kishte frikë se ai do ta rrëmbente sërish vajzën e tyre, ndaj edhe e fshehën në Qendër Krrabë.  Ajo ka treguar këtu se ai e ka rrëmbyer. Përderisa kjo vajza është marrë peng, ka lënë babën e nënën në Zallbastar dhe ka ardhur këtu për tu strehuar, ai ka qenë i frikshëm për të. Madje me bindje them se ai ka tentuar ta grabisë sërish vajzën-tregon një tjetër fqinj në Krrabë. Në fillim të këtij viti, emri i vajzës nga Zall-Bastari kishte mbërritur në polici si e zhdukur, përmes denoncimit të familjarëve të saj, por hetimi u pushua në momentin që ajo tërhoqi denoncimin për rrëmbim nga Fiqiri Muça. Nazmie Visha ka pretenduar se është rrëmbyer dhe mbajtur në një pyll të Burrelit nga burri që ajo vrau, por më pas ishte kërcënuar sërish prej tij. Kjo ngjarje u mbyll me kaq nga policia, e cila mesnatën e së dielës mblodhi pasojat e një tjetër krimi të paralajmëruar në rrethinat e Tiranës.





Babai i Nazmies: Falënderoj vajzën, ktheu nderin e familjes



Babai i së arrestuarës për vrasjen e dhunuesit të saj Beqir Visha ka mbajtur një qëndrim të fortë për mediat gjatë ditës së djeshme, Falënderoj vajzën për veprimin që bëri,-thotë ai, ndërsa tregon vuajtjet që i ka shkaktuar ish-miku i shtëpisë. Ai tregon se ngjarja e ndodhur pak pas mesnatës së diel zbulon të vërtetën e rrëmbimit të Nazmies nga Fiqiri Muça. Ajo nuk ka ikur me dëshirë me të, por është detyruar dhe kërcënuar për të dhënë këtë deklarim në polici,-ka thënë Beqir Visha. Duke i dhënë të drejtë së bijës për aktin e kryer, Beqir Visha thotë se nuk e fal familjen Muça. Nuk i fal ata.  Nuk ndahemi me kaq. Më kanë edhe 2 gjaqe të tjera për të larë.- tha Beqir Visha për Neës 24. Ndërkohë, xhaxhai i vajzës, Behar Visha tregon se ishte i pari që mbërriti në vendin e ngjarjes, pak minuta pasi dëgjoi të shtënat. Sipas tij,18-vjeçarja e ka qëlluar Fiqiri Muçën nën kërcënim dhe presion. Pak minuta pas ngjarjes e këshillova Nazmien të njoftonte dhe të priste policinë. Ajo e qëlloi Fiqiriun, pasi ai e kërcënoi shprehet Behar Visha.









Viktima me 4 fëmijë, Nazmija

u rrëmbye kur ishte e fejuar
 Viktima Fiqiri Muça ishte me origjinë nga Burreli, por banonte në Sukth të Durrësit. Ai ishte i martuar dhe kishte dhe 4 fëmijë. Vajza e madhe ishte 2 vjet me e madhe se Nazmija.  Sipas të dhënave nga familja, Nazmija e njohu Fiqiriun në një lidhje krushqie, në kohën që ajo ishte e fejuar me një djalë në Kombinat. Duket se kjo ka qenë koha kur Fiqiriu ka abuzuar me vajzën dhe e ka kërcënuar se nëse nuk shkon me të do tregonte për turpin e bërë. Herën e parë kur e rrëmbeu, e mbajti në një shtëpi të pabanuar në një fshat të thellë të Burrelit. Rrëmbimi është bërë kur Nazmija ishte e fejuar me një person tjetër në Kombinat. Pasi e ka rikthyer në shtëpi, vajza ka qëndruar në gjendje të rëndë psikologjike dhe më pas është dërguar në shtëpinë e gjyshërve në Krrabë, në mënyrë që ti largohej një rrëmbimi tjetër të mundshëm, -thanë familjarët.







Rrëmbimi, nëna e 18-vjeçares u vetëhelmua



Historia e Nazmie Vishës nuk është e panjohur për opinionin publik. Një javë pas rrëmbimit të saj nga Fiqiri Muça, e ëma tentoi vetëhelmimin nga dëshpërimi i zhdukjes së Nazmies. 44-vjeçarja Mejte Visha kishte pirë helm nga dëshpërimi për mosgjetjen e vajzës, e cila që prej datës 23 maj rezultonte e zhdukur. Nga spitali, ku ndodhej nën terapi intensive, Mejte Visha zbulonte identitetin e rrëmbyesit dhe i bënte thirrje policisë që ti ndihmonte. Vajzën e lamë në shtëpi me djalin. Vetë isha në punë, burri ishte larg. Kur erdhëm në shtëpi gocën nuk e gjetëm më. Bëj apel që të gjendet fëmija sa më parë dhe ndaj atij personi të merren masa se më ka rrëmbyer fëmijën-tha asokohe nëna e 18-vjeçares. Dyshimet e familjes Visha ishin se Muça mund ta shfrytëzonte Nazmien për prostitucion, edhe si një mënyrë për të larë borxhet e shumta që kishte.

MAPO

-

----------


## saura

> Keta me mbiemer Muca jane me origjine nga Dibra a nga Kruja i gjo e tille se nja pes a gjasht  familje jane ketu
> 
> Mos i ngaterro Shijaksit me horlliqe te tilla re


Qyqa shijaksit jon te gjith te kullut pse re e harrove Dash Gjoken ti :P
apo eshte 4 rruges  ai  :perqeshje: 
pse çim muça shijaks eshte ? 
se paskam dit per Agim Muratin po ...
euro ylli po i vellai qe ka pas lujt me erzenin qe e ka pas shtepin matan ure si e ka pas emrin ?Se e kam harru, ka pas more motren e Gon Jasharit ...

Per temem ky idioti i jati si sjell burra te panjohur ne shtepi per te jetuar per nje kohe aq te gjate dhe ne ate varferi ...
I rrofte pushka tani sat bije kur ja shkaterrove jeten ..
Bir Selman i nenes ke te qash me pare ...nga ta fillosh dhe nga ta mbarosh ..
nga shteti ,nga familja ...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Qyqa shijaksit jon te gjith te kullut pse re e harrove Dash Gjoken ti :P
> apo eshte 4 rruges  ai


Une si quj Shjaks ato qe kan ardhe. Shijajku 4 familje ka vendali, edhe per kater rrugsit nuk na i nin fare



> pse çim muça shijaks eshte ?


pjo



> se paskam dit per Agim Muratin po ...
> euro ylli po i vellai qe ka pas lujt me erzenin qe e ka pas shtepin matan ure si e ka pas emrin ?Se e kam harru, ka pas more motren e Gon Jasharit ...




Cim Muratin thu ti mi , dhondrrin e Jasharve ?

Ej si shume gjona dike ti knejta

nejse, pse i fute Muratet ketu se mora vesh  :i ngrysur:

----------


## saura

> Une si quj Shjaks ato qe kan ardhe. Shijajku 4 familje ka vendali, edhe per kater rrugsit nuk na i nin fare
> 
> pjo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cim Muratin thu ti mi , dhondrrin e Jasharve ?
> 
> Ej si shume gjona dike ti knejta


po kur te them une ty qe jom shijakse se beso tina ahahahah
ti nuk ma thu mbiemrin mbase dalim fis ahahaha
nga kush familje je ti  nga gurabardhet ,delialliset ,shahinet ,kalleshet jane prej kruje  :perqeshje:  nuk po i quj ahahaha
I futa si futbollista pra ..Pse rob shume i mire ka qene çimi ,pse qenke ngrys tina  :perqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

Nga ato qe ke permend vetem Deliallist jan Shijaks edhe une sta them kurre qe jam prej tyre  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> po kur te them une ty qe jom shijakse se beso tina ahahahah
> ti nuk ma thu mbiemrin mbase dalim fis ahahaha
> nga kush familje je ti  nga gurabardhet ,delialliset ,shahinet ,kalleshet jane prej kruje  nuk po i quj ahahaha
> I futa si futbollista pra ..Pse rob shume i mire ka qene çimi ,pse qenke ngrys tina


Qyqja pse ka vdek qe thu ka qen  :perqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Qyqja pse ka vdek qe thu ka qen



Tu thafte goja ishalla,nuk ke respekt per robt , si ngja fare shijaksive qe shkojn te gjith ne varrim kur vdes ndonje ...
sa kam pas qesh kur i ngjosha ne fillim qe thojshin kam per te shku per nje t'pame  ahahahah
qyqa ne te pame e kishim per tu pa me ndonje... jo me te vdekmin ahahaha

----------


## POKO

edhe kur thone qe na tradhtuan kombin e'u martuan me serb e sllave vajzat shqipetare...po a nuk jane vet shqipot  e trash primitive katuni (alla mullah talibanas) qe po i trajtojne si kafshe shtepie vajzat e femrat e veta.

ku eshte dora e shtetit,ku jane qytetaria e intelektualet pordhaxhi te ekranesh televizive,qe nuk i shef asku ne ndonje aksion,per te tentu te pakten qe dicka te permisohet,me ate shtres te madhe popullsie,qe akoma jetone me kanune e me komplekse e frustracione ne kry!

----------


## saura

> Nga ato qe ke permend vetem Deliallist jan Shijaks edhe une sta them kurre qe jam prej tyre


Mu be vone mua se s'ma thu ti ahaha
nuk kam per te bo krushqi me shijaksit  :perqeshje: 
kur kam qene e re me thojshin pse nuk do  me nejt mshijak tina shijaku ven i bukur parisi i vogel ahahah ka lezet kur del pazarit thojne nji nusja filonit ahahahah

----------


## EuroStar1

> Mu be vone mua se s'ma thu ti ahaha
> nuk kam per te bo krushqi me shijaksit 
> kur kam qene e re me thojshin pse nuk do  me nejt mshijak tina shijaku ven i bukur parisi i vogel ahahah ka lezet kur del pazarit thojne nji nusja filonit ahahahah


Ashu jan hala, fanaike te medhej. Ama grat neper rrobaqepsi i kane dhe vete gjithe diten ne klube tu pi kira me ulli e qepe

Sa mire qe nuk jom Shijaks  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

> Ashu jan hala, fanaike te medhej. Ama grat neper rrobaqepsi i kane dhe vete gjithe diten ne klube tu pi kira me ulli e qepe
> 
> Sa mire qe nuk jom Shijaks



Po fanatike dashni ama seç bojshin fsheftasi... mu nuk besonte njeri qe s'kisha te dashur, kur e pane qe nuk zura njeri thonin e ka mtiron ajo te dashurin pranaj nuk do  :perqeshje: 
per ulli me qep i qafsh hallin ti se tani kan fillu me mill te bardhe  :perqeshje: 
shyqyr shyqyr qe s'je shijaks ahahahah
ka pas dhe goca e çuna shume te mire se bej shaka

----------


## ^SHIU^

I lumte pushka goces. Po nje gje smarr vesh une. Kur vajza ishte zhduk heren e pare me cmendje policia deklaron se nje vajze minorene pa mbushur 18 vjec ka ikur me deshire nga shtepia per te jetuar me nje 45 vjecar. Une e di qe budallenj jane policet po kjo nuk haet. Dy therrime tru nuk kane. Nuk i shkoi ndonjerit ne mendje se ajo ishte kercenuar per te mos thene te verteten.

----------


## mia@

Duhen ndaluar rreptesisht martesat me minorene. Vetem keshtu mund te diktohen kafshet si puna e ketij 45 vjecarit. Duhet te filloje  ndryshimi qe te mentaliteti  shqiptar i ndikuar nga kulturat e largeta te lindjes( kjo fale turkut) qe akoma e shikon si normale lidhjen e nje minorene me nje jo minoren.

----------


## teta

> I lumte pushka goces. Po nje gje smarr vesh une. Kur vajza ishte zhduk heren e pare me cmendje policia deklaron se nje vajze minorene pa mbushur 18 vjec ka ikur me deshire nga shtepia per te jetuar me nje 45 vjecar. Une e di qe budallenj jane policet po kjo nuk haet. Dy therrime tru nuk kane. Nuk i shkoi ndonjerit ne mendje se ajo ishte kercenuar per te mos thene te verteten.


sot e degjova nje deklarat te nenes se goces
i shpetoi goja ne nje pjesez te komentit dhe tha: i kemi thene goces se me nuk te duam me  ne shtepi pastja shpejt shpejt u mundua ta korigjoi po ishte shum artificiale

kjo me beri te dyshoi se ka mundesi qe disa here ka ik me deshir pastaja ju ka ber boll...me ngadal mos e merrni shum me zjarr,te kuptohet mire situata

----------


## mesuesi_1

eshte me mire qe te behet vetegjyqesim apo eshte me mire nje denim ekstrem me vendim gjyqi ..... ??!!

mgjthate Nazmija mire ja beri asaj kafshe ... 


.

----------


## saura

> sot e degjova nje deklarat te nenes se goces
> i shpetoi goja ne nje pjesez te komentit dhe tha: i kemi thene goces se me nuk te duam me  ne shtepi pastja shpejt shpejt u mundua ta korigjoi po ishte shum artificiale
> 
> kjo me beri te dyshoi se ka mundesi qe disa here ka ik me deshir pastaja ju ka ber boll...me ngadal mos e merrni shum me zjarr,te kuptohet mire situata



Po dhe mund te ket ikur me deshire ndonje here... çfare nuk ben vaki .
Po babai ku e çon mushka te sjell nje te huaj ne shtepi te jetoj per nje kohe te gjate ne familje ...
Injorance e madhe ....Kush bisedon me vajzen ne adolishence qe i xhirojne hormonet sa andej kendej ,mashkullin i pare qe kishte afer... kafshes qe e provokonte   ju dha ..
Me  mire e kane te huajt qe flasin me femijet , i mbajne afer ,ja pranojne shoket dhe shoqet ...e kontrollon me mire femin ne kete menyre ...po kujt i thua kafsheve qe vetem çiftezohen ...

----------


## altint71

Hajde olimpiad qe bohet ne shqiperi hajde .
Ligji berishes ky!!!
Mos mi shani Shijaksit se Nonen e kom shijakse.

----------

